# Leather wrapped bottle



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

I am new to this forum and am wondering about bottles and glass I have collected over the years some scavanged, some purchased and some given. My knowledge of bottles is very limited as some of you have already seen in my post about a bottle I thought had a pontil which I called a pontive..lol due to my lack of knowledge.
 Anyway here is another bottle that was given to me from an ex-inlaw...lol, it is wrapped in hand tooled leather from what I was told does anyone have a idea what it could be worth if any value at all?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Greg,

 Welcome to the A-BN, and thanks for bringing the bottles. I've seen 2 now. I'd like to see more photos, please. I'm overdue at the eye doctor, and cannot see the details worth beans.

 Mediterranean people seemed to go in for the decorative leather wrapping. This one looks nicely done, I think... Are there any seams in evidence on the lip? What size?


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry about the poor pic I am using my phone right now and I am not too steady free handing these close-ups. The writing in the last shot says "EL QUIJOTE DE LA MANCHA" and the other three side have raised images of mens faces.


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

Another side


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

one more


----------



## Greg H (Dec 4, 2011)

Also I can see or feel no seams on the lip, the bottle stands 8" tall 2.75" wide, neck and lip 1.75"


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems to have drawn some inspiration from "Don Quixote"


----------



## epackage (Dec 4, 2011)

very little value except as a decorative item...


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 4, 2011)

HI,  Don't take the leather off!  There could be a collector that will appreciates them.  I have a metal covered bottle, and several still with their wicker beauty.  The workmanship on some odd bottles. gives them value when you appreciate the work that went into their creation.  RED Matthews


----------

